# Captain "Jack" Sparrow VS Captain Hook



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

Captain Jack Sparrow wins Best in Group!! UKC show in claremont. 
Yes!!

After the show we went to DISNEYLAND to do some PR. Security confronted me varioius times on why I had a PITBULL on the premises. I explained to them not only is he a PITBULL but also a SERVICE DOG!! They apologized and left my Daughter, Jack, and I enjoy our visit to Disneyland. HERE ARE SOME PICTURES!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha! Nice job. Its great to have good reps for the breed out in public!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is a service dog? What services does he provide?


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> He is a service dog? What services does he provide?


kisses?

jack looks great, im sure he had fun.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Youre gettin some rep points! You and Jack are doing your part for the breed! Keep up the good work, and never stop having fun!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

luoozer said:


> kisses?
> 
> jack looks great, im sure he had fun.


A service dogs provide assistance for the owner in some way and kisses are not on the list, Just curious to see what type of service dog Jack is. I have worked with real service dogs for years and know what value they hold when used correctly.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A service dogs provide assistance for the owner in some way and kisses are not on the list.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A service dogs provide assistance for the owner in some way and kisses are not on the list, Just curious to see what type of service dog Jack is. I have worked with real service dogs for years and know what value they hold when used correctly.


The Reason why I bought Jack (over two years ago) was for my dad. Who is 82 years old, Jack assists him in with mobility, and hearing . I went with Jack because of the working ancestors he has behind him. He comes from a long history of working dogs. The reason why he was not wearing his vest was that it was TOO HOT!!! I did have ID with me.

The reason he is being shown in UKC show ring is becase of BSL in my County, I couldn't own a potentially dangerous breed without it being a titled show dog in a recognized registry. Since I have enjoyed it and Jack has done well in the ring I intend to continue showing him and earning as many title as I can with him.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

That dog is great!
But on the subject of service dogs and in no way regarding your dog.
Service dog laments are the easiest thing in the world to copy and past from the computer,i know plenty of people who do it to get there dogs on the bus for free and into stores,they just print out the form,paste there dogs photo on it,laminate it and put it on a lanyard and hang it from the dogs leash,its really funny,i love hustling the man!
Anyone can do it,believe me,the people i know who do it arent the smartest.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

synno2004 said:


> The reason he is being shown in UKC show ring is becase of BSL in my County,


Aren't you from CA? I was wondering what county had this type f BSL?

Cane thanks for that info! I will never leave home without my dogs again! lol j/p


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Aren't you from CA? I was wondering what county had this type f BSL?
> 
> Cane thanks for that info! I will never leave home without my dogs again! lol j/p


Santa Barbara County, and I just dont want to take chances. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I understand. I just wasn't aware of us having many BSL issues here in CA I thought our state was pretty good about Pits. I know of very few areas that have BSL issues here.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

great job man....beautiful dog


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

much props man...............


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If he is a service dog for your grandfather why are you walking him around Disney land? I thought this dogs lives with you or does he live with you and your grandfather? He is suppose to be working with your grandfather on mobility where is his harness? The reason I say this is I work with Service dogs and it is really hard to get them certified for individuals that really need them. They have to preform 3 tasks for the owner and what you describe does not make sense. It seems like you are parading a pitterstaff around so everone can see him and you used the service dog card to have him at the park with you. That is BS because many people who need service dog cannot have one because it is hard to get them certified yet you go around Pitterstaff or not and disrespect the service dog community. People like you are going to ruin it for the really handicapped who need to be able to take there well trained services out in public. Not parade a show dog around and think you are above the law by saying he is a service dog. Who is he registered with?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Seems like everytime someone tries to post something good about their dog, someone has to make it negative.. When did this become a pissing contest?

On a side note: Congrats Capt. Jack!! on the win.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Calling a dog a service dog while at Disney land is bs. The dog was not working he just did not have any where else for the dog to be. If you worked with service dogs or had any knowledge at all and see people get denied who really need one you might feel differently. Being a service dog is a big deal not one that you abuse the system just so you can take the dog places. Why don't you do some research before you try to make me look like the bad guy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So come to find out Jack is not a service dog at all, no training or certification has been done not even a CGC. He may have basic obedience but this is why I was upset. He takes the dog to Disney land and security rightfully comes to ask him to leave. Then he says Jack is a service dog. This is wrong and a lie to misrepresent the dog as a service dog when it is not and just a pet. People who really need them in public cannot get the dogs registered because the test is really difficult and many do not pass. What gives you the right to be an able bodied person and lie about your dog? Sorry if I high jacked this thread but all would have been fine if you did not say you where parading him around as a service dog. No it is not good PR for you to lie and have a dog where it does not belong. A few people ruin it for the masses, do you know because of people like you who lie about their dogs they are have considered not allowing service dogs in public? The service dog community has been working very hard to make sure that does not happen because of a few bad apples.

Shame on you for disrespecting the disabled community for your own gain. You said the only reason the dog went into Disney land with you is you had no where else to leave him, Then take him to a boarding kennel like the rest of us would have done!


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

I really appreciate all of your comments and support.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Synno I think the work you do with your dog is pretty cool. He has nice proportion and overall he's a fine example for the breed. But what really gets me, is that you want to promote the dog positively, but you are in fact lying. I'm sure the kids in the picture didn't know jack from john, but calling something that it isn't isnt a very good representation of the breed. I plan on achieving CGC with my dog, and really taking the time to get him registered as a service dog. He's not UKC, AKC, or ADBA, so I won't be doing conformation, but I do plan to contribute actively to the community.

I have a lot of respect for people who do good things for the breed, and you showing your dog is one of those things. However, I believe that if the wrong people were to find out, someone could make a big deal about your dog, and just add to the negative image our dogs get. 

If you DO plan on getting him registered as a real service dog, that's well and all, but like I said before, don't call it something it's not.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Great looking dog! Congrats on the show wins! I would love to take some of our dogs to Disneyland. Would be a blast!

People just need to quit getting their panties in a wad. It didnt hurt or affect anything by having his dog there. If you dont like it, then just stay out of his thread.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY panties are NOT in a wad thank you lol.. I did point out what I thought was positive, but at the same time everyone here can stand to take a little bit of criticism. I didn't mean to take away from the thread, all I meant to state is that we should all be truthful about every aspect of these dogs. 

It's not that I didnt like it, I just might have a bit of a different view. In his first post, introducing Jack I did comment on how well bred the dog looks, and how in my eyes, he's a very good looking dog. 

Just my two cents


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Great looking dog! Congrats on the show wins! I would love to take some of our dogs to Disneyland. Would be a blast!
> 
> People just need to quit getting their panties in a wad. It didnt hurt or affect anything by having his dog there. If you dont like it, then just stay out of his thread.


Yeah it does hurt the dog community to lie about having a service dog. But I guess you don't mind some one being dishonest if it is for fun....

His UKC win is impressive but there is no reason to take a dog to Disney land and lie about him being a service dog. What if something did happen as Innocent as a kid got knocked over by the dog. Then it would be all over the news and bad PR for the APBT and service dogs. Just because nothing happened does not make it right. This type of dishonest behavior should not be praised.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah it does hurt the dog community to lie about having a service dog. But I guess you don't mind some one being dishonest if it is for fun....
> 
> His UKC win is impressive but there is no reason to take a dog to Disney land and lie about him being a service dog. What if something did happen as Innocent as a kid got knocked over by the dog. Then it would be all over the news and bad PR for the APBT and service dogs. Just because nothing happened does not make it right. This type of dishonest behavior should not be praised.


I guess if something happen, it would be just as bad as if a service dog did it. Last time I checked, people didnt care if a dog was a service dog or not when it comes to bad behavior.. :hammer: I guess who you should really be yelling at is Disney Land for allowing this dog in that isnt a service dog. They should have asked to see some credientials or something, right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

synno2004 said:


> The reason why he was not wearing his vest was that it was TOO HOT!!! I did have ID with me.
> .


First off this is what he said about his dog not having his vest on.... Um this is a lie since his dog is not a registered service dog and has no credentials. I can carry a police badge but that doesn't not make me a police officer!
He said this dog is a service dog for his grandfather but where is grandpa? He took his daughter and his dog to Disney Land and just said the dog was a service dog. This is not only a lie but wrong. I guess I am upset because after talking to him in Pm's he still thinks that this was ok to impersonate a working dog for his own personal gain. I think the fact he got caught in this lie caused silence on his part. Best thing to do would be to learn from this.

To say that *"I guess if something happen, it would be just as bad as if a service dog did it. Last time I checked, people didn't care if a dog was a service dog or not when it comes to bad behavior.." * is a very ignorant statement. Service dogs go through years of training and tested vigorously so that they can be out in public. Now I am sure something can happen with a service dog but that is why they are insured. Why would you take that risk in public?

Service dogs are required to wear ID at all times but it would be against the disability act for Disney land to make him prove the dog is a working dog. I do not agree with that, I fell they should have to show proof but that is the current law.

I guess next time I fly to a dog show I will just say I have the whole bomb detection squad with me so I can bring them in the plane.....:roll:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to go with performancekennels on this one. If it's true the dog is not certified (not even CGC?) that is a flat out lie. But why is it even necessary to take a dog into disneyland (if he's not needed for assistance). I don't think you could ride the rides or see all the attractions even with an actual service dog (i could be wrong on this), so why would you even want to bring him? I think it's great to let the general public get familiar with the breed with a good ambassador but not at disneyland. If i saw an able bodied grown man with his dog at disneyland i'd think he's kind of inconsiderate. Alot of people have an intense fear (no matter how irrational it may or may not be) of dogs and it would be unfair to make them feel uncomfortable (at disneyland the happiest plae on earth!) . anyways...thats just my cent and a half

sorry for my necessary excessive parentheses (bad grammar habit lol)


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> First off this is what he said about his dog not having his vest on.... Um this is a lie since his dog is not a registered service dog and has no credentials. I can carry a police badge but that doesn't not make me a police officer!
> He said this dog is a service dog for his grandfather but where is grandpa? He took his daughter and his dog to Disney Land and just said the dog was a service dog. This is not only a lie but wrong. I guess I am upset because after talking to him in Pm's he still thinks that this was ok to impersonate a working dog for his own personal gain. I think the fact he got caught in this lie caused silence on his part. *Best thing to do would be to learn from this*.
> 
> To say that *"I guess if something happen, it would be just as bad as if a service dog did it. Last time I checked, people didn't care if a dog was a service dog or not when it comes to bad behavior.." * is a very ignorant statement. Service dogs go through years of training and tested vigorously so that they can be out in public. Now I am sure something can happen with a service dog but that is why they are insured. Why would you take that risk in public?
> ...


Thank you you have made it clear. and I do have a life, and dont sit here and create DRAMA!! Just cause he is not certified does not mean he is not helping with my DAD! NOT my Grandfather! as I stated on the PM's


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> So come to find out Jack is not a service dog at all, no training or certification has been done not even a CGC. He may have basic obedience but this is why I was upset. He takes the dog to Disney land and security rightfully comes to ask him to leave. Then he says Jack is a service dog. This is wrong and a lie to misrepresent the dog as a service dog when it is not and just a pet. People who really need them in public cannot get the dogs registered because the test is really difficult and many do not pass. What gives you the right to be an able bodied person and lie about your dog? Sorry if I high jacked this thread but all would have been fine if you did not say you where parading him around as a service dog. No it is not good PR for you to lie and have a dog where it does not belong. A few people ruin it for the masses, do you know because of people like you who lie about their dogs they are have considered not allowing service dogs in public? The service dog community has been working very hard to make sure that does not happen because of a few bad apples.
> 
> Shame on you for disrespecting the disabled community for your own gain. You said the only reason the dog went into Disney land with you is you had no where else to leave him, Then take him to a boarding kennel like the rest of us would have done!


You just never know... Good looking out performanceknls. Call it as you see it. Nice dog either way.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

synno2004 said:


> Thank you you have made it clear. and I do have a life, and dont sit here and create DRAMA!! Just cause he is not certified does not mean he is not helping with my DAD! NOT my Grandfather! as I stated on the PM's


I don't personally have anything against you but if you worked with service dogs like I do on a professional basis you would see what you did was wrong. I have never said anything but nice things to you and stayed out of the discussion where you got shredded on GD. I didn't intend for this to turn into drama I could care less what you do with your dog BUT when you made that comment I felt I had to call BS when I saw it. Mostly I try to help with my posts and stay away from personal attacks but if you are going to post on a public message board be ready if some one catches you in a lie! I just hope next time you want to call your dogs a service dog you think twice till he has the credentials.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep, panties in wads and mole hills made into mountains.

This is alot of whats wrong with society today. People make a big deal out of everything. Some people have nothing better to do with their time than to create drama and judge others. It's sad really. 

The dog got to go to Disneyland and spend the day with his loving family. Big deal. There is no difference in going to Petsmart, Tractor Supply, or Lowes. Sounds like some people are just jealous to me.


----------

